# Lange & Bernecker St Louis Case Gin Sold Pacific Glass Auction 2001



## stlouisbottles (Mar 8, 2013)

I know this is a long shot but I was wondering if anyone can help. I am trying to find out who bought a bottle that was in the Pacific Glass Auction number 24 February 9 2001 auction listed as Lot #353. The bottle is embossed Lange & Bernecker St Louis Mo 1864. If anyone knows who has this bottle or of another one please PM me. Thanks and Have A Nice Day!


----------



## stlouisbottles (Apr 18, 2013)

bump


----------



## epackage (Apr 18, 2013)

Did you try the auction house itself?


----------



## stlouisbottles (Apr 19, 2013)

I contacted them and they would not give me any info.


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

I did the same in  the past but I asked them to contact the buyer and see if he/she would contact me, not sure they want to be bothered though..


----------



## stlouisbottles (Apr 19, 2013)

I think that is what it is.


----------



## mainedigger (Apr 22, 2013)

Houston Daily 1873


----------



## stlouisbottles (Apr 22, 2013)

That is Cool! Now if I could just find that bottle again!


----------



## stlouisbottles (May 31, 2013)

Does anyone have this bottle?


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jul 12, 2013)

Still looking for this bottle.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Lange & Bernecker St Louis Case Gin Sold Pacific Glass Auction 2001*

bump


----------



## sandchip (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Lange & Bernecker St Louis Case Gin Sold Pacific Glass Auction 2001*

Got a picture to share with us?  You got me wanting to see what that thing looks like!


----------



## stlouisbottles (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Lange & Bernecker St Louis Case Gin Sold Pacific Glass Auction 2001*

I don't have a picture myself but there is one in the Pacific Glass Auction Catalog Auction Number 24 February 9th 2001. Lot #353.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Lange & Bernecker St Louis Case Gin Sold Pacific Glass Auction 2001*

I don't have a picture myself but there is one in the Pacific Glass Auction Catalog Auction Number 24 February 9th 2001. Lot #353.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Lange & Bernecker St Louis Case Gin Sold Pacific Glass Auction 2001*

bump


----------



## stlouisbottles (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Lange & Bernecker St Louis Case Gin Sold Pacific Glass Auction 2001*

Still looking for this bottle.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Lange & Bernecker St Louis Case Gin Sold Pacific Glass Auction 2001*

Need help in searching for this bottle. Thank You!


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Lange & Bernecker St Louis Case Gin Sold Pacific Glass Auction 2001*

Wow,  that's persistence!  Maybe one of our Memphis diggers have one or will find one, we find many older St. Louis bottles in the bluff city!


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Lange & Bernecker St Louis Case Gin Sold Pacific Glass Auction 2001*

Good Luck!


----------



## stlouisbottles (Sep 27, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Lange & Bernecker St Louis Case Gin Sold Pacific Glass Auction 2001*

Yeah I need the Luck! I know of about five others in collections but they don't want to sell. I am looking for other st.Louis aBottles also so if they have something let me know. I would appreciate it and always paying top dollar!


----------

